# Any one else here into SSBHM's ONLY??



## FFAKAT (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

I'm really only attracted to men 500++++LBS.
All the other men are too thin and need fattening,but don't wana waste my time unless he's 500lbs and above!

Any other FFA's agree?


----------



## escapist (Feb 6, 2010)

Not an FFA but as a 500 lb SSBHM, I love me! :happy:


----------



## stldpn (Feb 6, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm really only attracted to men 500++++LBS.
> All the other men are too thin and need fattening,but don't wana waste my time unless he's 500lbs and above!
> ...



You know I can recall a time when you were ok with us 300-400lb guys kat... I guess your appetite has gotten a bit more feirce?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm totally more into SSBHM's. The bigger the better.

And hey, in the fantasy realm... my ideal man-size can exceed 700.

Hehe, "ideal man-size". Classic.


----------



## escapist (Feb 6, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah, I'm totally more into SSBHM's. The bigger the better.
> 
> And hey, in the fantasy realm... my ideal man-size can exceed 700.
> 
> Hehe, "ideal man-size". Classic.



unfortunately I start to lose functionality after 500 lbs. All I'll say in public is that an assistant becomes quite helpful over 500 lbs. If I could hit 700 lbs and still walk I'd do it.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Feb 6, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah, I'm totally more into SSBHM's. The bigger the better.
> 
> And hey, in the fantasy realm... my ideal man-size can exceed 700.
> 
> Hehe, "ideal man-size". Classic.


*sweats thinking about that*I'm trying to get below 500, hehe, even if I had to walk some weight off!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 6, 2010)

I just`like'm huge. Tall, fat, muscular...just effing huge folks always stop me in my tracks. I always try to hide this face :shocked: with this face :eat2:..oopps... I meant this face . Sometimes I pull it off.


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> You know I can recall a time when you were ok with us 300-400lb guys kat... I guess your appetite has gotten a bit more feirce?



Never have ben ok with 300-400lbs guys. Just had to "settle" for them.
My current bf is 450lbs and still too small..i told him that last night. He thinks I'm a bit "crazy" for wanting him to be 100++ lbs bigger

But it's not like he's trying to diet or cut back on his food intake.

He started at 375lbs 3 years ago and is now 450lbs or so So thats 25lbs a year..whcih is decent weight gain.

I wish he was already 500lbs though!!


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Feb 7, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm really only attracted to men 500++++LBS.
> All the other men are too thin and need fattening,but don't wana waste my time unless he's 500lbs and above!
> ...



I love SSBHM:smitten: My BF's goal is 600,then we are slowly going to work are way up.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 7, 2010)

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> I love SSBHM:smitten: My BF's goal is 600,then we are slowly going to work are way up.



Aren't you scared that it might be dangerous though. 

I think i'd like SSBHMs better if they could maintain their mobility and could still be healthy, but at that size it seems very risky.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Feb 7, 2010)

I am 5'11 over 500 lbs, and I try to be as active as I can. But its hard to do a lot of things. My feet hurt if I am on them to long. I would gain for the right woman, but so far I haven't found her. So right now I just need to make sure I am healthy, and I can still get around.


----------



## escapist (Feb 7, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am 5'11 over 500 lbs, and I try to be as active as I can. But its hard to do a lot of things. My feet hurt if I am on them to long. I would gain for the right woman, but so far I haven't found her. So right now I just need to make sure I am healthy, and I can still get around.



Yeah for me I think anything over 4 hours is painful. I just want to get back to being able to go on hour long walks. I don't care how much I weigh as long as I can do that.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 7, 2010)

siren_ said:


> Aren't you scared that it might be dangerous though.
> 
> I think i'd like SSBHMs better if they could maintain their mobility and could still be healthy, but at that size it seems very risky.



I know you're totally asking someone else that question, but as someone who loves a SSBHM, I think I can answer it as well...

It's a pretty lame thing having a fetish that contradicts what love should entail. It's a contradiction because: 1. I love my guy, so I want him to be healthy and happy. 2. I also love how fat my guy is. 
But since being that big is unhealthy... it's lame to be sexually attracted to something which also hurts someone you love. (Although, he's certainly happy about his size, and I am too). 

I definitely didn't put that so eloquently, but I'm sure other FFA's can understand what I'm talking about. 

Like, someone with a foot fetish doesn't have to worry about the morality of it, because it's not like having feet can become a health issue. 
Whereas us with fat fetishes (especially fat fetishes that go into the beyond, hah), might contemplate the morality of it... since we're attracted to something which, in extremes, can become a health issue. 

And it's emotionally confusing to be attracted to something which could potentially hurt someone you love.

I'm sure that whole topic could even be a whole thread in and of itself.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 7, 2010)

Hahaha, I totally posted the above at exactly 4:20 pm. 


The fact that it amused me so much... makes me wicked lame.


----------



## stldpn (Feb 7, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> Never have ben ok with 300-400lbs guys. Just had to "settle" for them.
> My current bf is 450lbs and still too small..i told him that last night. He thinks I'm a bit "crazy" for wanting him to be 100++ lbs bigger
> 
> But it's not like he's trying to diet or cut back on his food intake.
> ...



Hmm I don't recall you using the word settle... You are the same kat that played soccer?


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Feb 7, 2010)

siren_ said:


> Aren't you scared that it might be dangerous though.
> 
> I think i'd like SSBHMs better if they could maintain their mobility and could still be healthy, but at that size it seems very risky.



Yes and no. I am scared that it might be dangerous if he gets to the point of immobility however, I am not scared to allow my BF to be fatten up to his desire weight. I tell him that he does not need to eat nothing but fastfood in order to get fat but, can also eat high in calorie foods ie:chanko,rice,yams. My BF and I don't plan on making him immobile as i might have lead you to believe. My BF, who is 6'3 and wants to gain as much weight as possable,and I have set 600lb as goal; and both of us feel that he will still be mobile. After this we will *slowly *work our way up to a higher number or go down for health reasons.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Feb 7, 2010)

Call me crazy, but Im definitely a guy who wants to be massive, im not super active so its okay (most of my entertainment comes from reading, computer, dvd's, movies). As long as I can get my ass into a car im good 

Im 380 now and 5'6. Id love 500 someday...however my job wouldnt let me do it cause its too super active. Im a nurse.


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Hmm I don't recall you using the word settle... You are the same kat that played soccer?



Hi I still play soccer.
I don't rember chattign with you before....


----------



## stldpn (Feb 7, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> Hi I still play soccer.
> I don't rember chattign with you before....



I've changed a little, but not much. I think we chatted thru a yahoo group. I was dating a girl named ileen at the time.


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 8, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I know you're totally asking someone else that question, but as someone who loves a SSBHM, I think I can answer it as well...
> 
> It's a pretty lame thing having a fetish that contradicts what love should entail. It's a contradiction because: 1. I love my guy, so I want him to be healthy and happy. 2. I also love how fat my guy is.
> But since being that big is unhealthy... it's lame to be sexually attracted to something which also hurts someone you love. (Although, he's certainly happy about his size, and I am too).
> ...



I don't see it as having a "fat fetish" or a "feederism fetish".
I think men can be healthy at any size past 500lbs...AS long as they eat vegetables,fiber,take multivitamins. Most importantly they work out with weights and walk and do strength training exercises.
Pople can be very unhealthy at any weight...not just because they are SSBHM's.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 8, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> And it's emotionally confusing to be attracted to something which could potentially hurt someone you love.
> .



Yes. I'm confused by it as well, that's the only reason I posed the question in the first place. I'm wondering where the line ends, where you draw it. (I guess 600ish is the edge) I'm still new to the FFA world, but thanks, you girls have given me a bit of insight.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Feb 8, 2010)

I would say 650 would be my limit. Since I have to be on my feet a lot as a teacher, and a coach it might be tough to be heavier than that. Plus as a coach I am out in the heat, so that adds to the draw backs of being so heavy.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 8, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> I don't see it as having a "fat fetish" or a "feederism fetish".
> I think men can be healthy at any size past 500lbs...AS long as they eat vegetables,fiber,take multivitamins. Most importantly they work out with weights and walk and do strength training exercises.
> Pople can be very unhealthy at any weight...not just because they are SSBHM's.



I think you missed my point... but that's alright.

I was speaking from my own personal perspective, I wasn't defining your attraction as a "fat fetish", but rather mine... since "fat fetish" is much easier to say than "an attraction to fat guys". :doh:

And uh... I also don't think I said that being a SSBHM makes one unhealthy.


Interesting interpretation, though.


----------



## Isla620 (Feb 8, 2010)

To me, SSBHM status is more of a certain look than a particular number of pounds. With the differences in height and frame, it's all so relative. I think it's totally possible for a short, barrel-chested 350-lb BHM to look just as "super-sized" in belly circumference and layers of fat rolls as a taller BHM would be at 500 lb. I would feel odd weeding guys out based solely on a number. There's so much more to it than that.

That said, I love looking at photos of Manuel Uribe. He's so yummy, I could just lick my computer screen.


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 8, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I think you missed my point... but that's alright.
> 
> I was speaking from my own personal perspective, I wasn't defining your attraction as a "fat fetish", but rather mine... since "fat fetish" is much easier to say than "an attraction to fat guys". :doh:
> 
> ...



I made a genral point...


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 8, 2010)

Isla620 said:


> To me, SSBHM status is more of a certain look than a particular number of pounds. With the differences in height and frame, it's all so relative. I think it's totally possible for a short, barrel-chested 350-lb BHM to look just as "super-sized" in belly circumference and layers of fat rolls as a taller BHM would be at 500 lb. I would feel odd weeding guys out based solely on a number. There's so much more to it than that.
> 
> That said, I love looking at photos of Manuel Uribe. He's so yummy, I could just lick my computer screen.



Wow, you do like em big if you find Manuel Uribe. I need to find your equivalent down here in Florida!


----------



## RJI (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I just`like'm huge. Tall, fat, muscular...just effing huge folks always stop me in my tracks. I always try to hide this face :shocked: with this face :eat2:..oopps... I meant this face . Sometimes I pull it off.




There needs to be more like you out there to appreciate us tall, fat and muscular men


----------



## escapist (Feb 11, 2010)

RJI said:


> There needs to be more like you out there to appreciate us tall, fat and muscular men



Mu-ha-ha-hah!







Why do you think I scooped her up so fast? :happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 11, 2010)

Hehehehe...so he thinks..(it was really me doing the scoopin:wubu:..)

All smack talk aside..it took me awhile to subdue this :shocked:/:smitten: face with :batting:/...so I hope you have a lot of patience RJI.

OK ...I'm lying...it doesn't really go away..lol


----------



## escapist (Feb 12, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Hehehehe...so he thinks..(it was really me doing the scoopin:wubu:..)
> 
> All smack talk aside..it took me awhile to subdue this :shocked:/:smitten: face with :batting:/...so I hope you have a lot of patience RJI.
> 
> OK ...I'm lying...it doesn't really go away..lol






I'm pretty sure I saw all those faces at least 10x today





Good thing I'm just as in love with her



or I would would be scared


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 12, 2010)

escapist said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw all those faces at least 10x today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You scared...ummm..yeah


----------



## siren_ (Feb 12, 2010)

Isla620 said:


> That said, I love looking at photos of Manuel Uribe. He's so yummy, I could just lick my computer screen.








His thighs are a bit too big for me. : / Once you reach a point that your skin turns dark (in some cases black) and leak, you are no longer really all that attractive (or hygenic). As far as men goes, he's not really all that attractive fat or skinny. Some of DIMS's BHM would look way better at that size.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 12, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> You scared...ummm..yeah



Then again when I get worked up you better watch out


----------



## escapist (Feb 12, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Then again when I get worked up you better watch out



No babe, your more like this! :wubu:

Futile but cute :smitten: :wubu: :blush: :happy:


----------



## misskaribabyy (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so only attracted to ssbhm's ..the problem is that here in upstate ny, they are very hard to find...so if i find someone close im willing to help them gain


----------



## Isla620 (Feb 12, 2010)

siren_ said:


> His thighs are a bit too big for me. : / Once you reach a point that your skin turns dark (in some cases black) and leak, you are no longer really all that attractive (or hygenic). As far as men goes, he's not really all that attractive fat or skinny. Some of DIMS's BHM would look way better at that size.



FWIW, the size of his thighs is not entirely "natural." He had a botched liposuction a decade or two ago that damaged the lymphatic tissues in his legs, causing massive fluid retention. He's also down to about 700 lbs these days, from a high weight of 1,200.

I think this is probably one of those cases where beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and that's fine. There's different flavors of eye candy and not all of us FFAs are going to like the same thing. In most of the pictures of Manuel Uribe I've seen, he's smiling so broadly and genuinely that I can't help but smile myself. In addition to the awesome moobs and belly, I think he has a very handsome, gentle face and there's a certain sparkle in his eyes that I find extremely attractive. The lady he recently married looks like an absolute darling, and they both seem to have that "in love" glow about them.


----------



## RJI (Feb 12, 2010)

misskaribabyy said:


> I am so only attracted to ssbhm's ..the problem is that here in upstate ny, they are very hard to find...so if i find someone close im willing to help them gain



I'll come visit when i'm at my friends house in Syracuse


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 12, 2010)

Isla620 said:


> FWIW, the size of his thighs is not entirely "natural." He had a botched liposuction a decade or two ago that damaged the lymphatic tissues in his legs, causing massive fluid retention. He's also down to about 700 lbs these days, from a high weight of 1,200.
> 
> I think this is probably one of those cases where beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and that's fine. There's different flavors of eye candy and not all of us FFAs are going to like the same thing. In most of the pictures of Manuel Uribe I've seen, he's smiling so broadly and genuinely that I can't help but smile myself. In addition to the awesome moobs and belly, I think he has a very handsome, gentle face and there's a certain sparkle in his eyes that I find extremely attractive. The lady he recently married looks like an absolute darling, and they both seem to have that "in love" glow about them.



I agree ..he is like a guilty pleasure to me. I just wish he was mobile and had more muscle. You might like this story by the by..


----------



## RJI (Feb 12, 2010)

I remember that guy from a TV show. They rigged up a bicycle crank system so he could exercise a little. He has lost a lot.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Feb 15, 2010)

I definitely find it difficult to find women who are into the SSBHM. I'm 6'3" and roughly 420lbs and definitely consider myself in that category, so it's always good to hear that there are those out there who like their men very large; just a while since I've found one on this side of the pond.


----------



## escapist (Feb 15, 2010)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> I definitely find it difficult to find women who are into the SSBHM. I'm 6'3" and roughly 420lbs and definitely consider myself in that category, so it's always good to hear that there are those out there who like their men very large; just a while since I've found one on this side of the pond.



LOL ooooohhhh man Boris, 420 was when I was really into the going out having fun mode. I found them ALLLLLLLLLLL the time! How many you find is very proportional to how often you go out having fun in places they might be. Trust me they are tons out there. Just go out have fun and let them be drawn to you. Oh and as you have probably heard, many true FFA's will be shy and quite so you better not be. Plenty of times I found that I had to be the chatty fun one till the girl could get used to me and start getting chatty and playful herself.
:happy:


----------



## stldpn (Feb 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> LOL ooooohhhh man Boris, 420 was when I was really into the going out having fun mode. I found them ALLLLLLLLLLL the time! How many you find is very proportional to how often you go out having fun in places they might be. Trust me they are tons out there. Just go out have fun and let them be drawn to you. Oh and as you have probably heard, many true FFA's will be shy and quite so you better not be. Plenty of times I found that I had to be the chatty fun one till the girl could get used to me and start getting chatty and playful herself.
> :happy:



Eh I have heard... given mostly through anecdotal evidence... but from people who I believe would know... that Fat Admirers are not nearly as open or common outside the US. Experiences here vs there may be a touch different.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 15, 2010)

Isla620 said:


> FWIW, the size of his thighs is not entirely "natural." He had a botched liposuction a decade or two ago that damaged the lymphatic tissues in his legs, causing massive fluid retention.



Well, that explains it. Those thighs were definitely frightening and sickly looking. Lesson Learned. Never get lipo, boys!


----------



## escapist (Feb 15, 2010)

Man, I'm afraid I'm approaching the point of uni-moob myself. I tried putting on my pants today...its just not going to happen. The big and tall store doesn't have jeans any bigger than the last size I had. Oh well I guess I'll have to go though life naked too. :happy:


----------



## StarWitness (Feb 16, 2010)

escapist said:


> The big and tall store doesn't have jeans any bigger than the last size I had. Oh well I guess I'll have to go though life naked too. :happy:



You could sew some curtains together and wear them... worked for Scarlett O'Hara...


Anyway, re: the subject at hand. While I do fantasize about SSBHMs, and would be more than happy to jump in the sack with a guy over 500 (assuming there was chemistry, blah blah blah), I feel that life is too short to hold out for those kinds of exacting physical standards.


----------



## stldpn (Feb 16, 2010)

escapist said:


> Man, I'm afraid I'm approaching the point of uni-moob myself. I tried putting on my pants today...its just not going to happen. The big and tall store doesn't have jeans any bigger than the last size I had. Oh well I guess I'll have to go though life naked too. :happy:



I've had articles of clothing custom tailored for some time now and I'm nowhere near as big... sizing becomes difficult somewhere around 300 if you like your clothes to fit... it's the tent-maker quality of the big and tall industry that makes it so. Plus... 300+ can be distributed very differently from person to person it's a commitment... I can either work a bit harder to look good or wear a camo moo moo.


----------



## RJI (Feb 16, 2010)

escapist said:


> Man, I'm afraid I'm approaching the point of uni-moob myself. I tried putting on my pants today...its just not going to happen. The big and tall store doesn't have jeans any bigger than the last size I had. Oh well I guess I'll have to go though life naked too. :happy:




What size pants are you in? My local fat guy store has some massive sizes. I have picked up jeans that were 66 inch waists and they were decent cuts with nice style. I know that if I ever get so big I need to be forklifted out at least they will have some stylish jeans to fit me


----------



## escapist (Feb 16, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I've had articles of clothing custom tailored for some time now and I'm nowhere near as big... sizing becomes difficult somewhere around 300 if you like your clothes to fit... it's the tent-maker quality of the big and tall industry that makes it so. Plus... 300+ can be distributed very differently from person to person it's a commitment... I can either work a bit harder to look good or wear a camo moo moo.



Ok, maybe I just like being naked   :happy:


----------



## stldpn (Feb 16, 2010)

escapist said:


> Ok, maybe I just like being naked   :happy:



oh come on I'll even buy you the camo patterned burlap for your moo moo


----------



## escapist (Feb 17, 2010)

stldpn said:


> oh come on I'll even buy you the camo patterned burlap for your moo moo



Make it subdued digital urban camo and your on!


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 18, 2010)

Isla620 said:


> FWIW, the size of his thighs is not entirely "natural." He had a botched liposuction a decade or two ago that damaged the lymphatic tissues in his legs, causing massive fluid retention. He's also down to about 700 lbs these days, from a high weight of 1,200.
> 
> I think this is probably one of those cases where beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and that's fine. There's different flavors of eye candy and not all of us FFAs are going to like the same thing. In most of the pictures of Manuel Uribe I've seen, he's smiling so broadly and genuinely that I can't help but smile myself. In addition to the awesome moobs and belly, I think he has a very handsome, gentle face and there's a certain sparkle in his eyes that I find extremely attractive. The lady he recently married looks like an absolute darling, and they both seem to have that "in love" glow about them.



His wife seems to be an FFA, her first husband died around 500+ I'm guessing from respiaratory complications. She was quite thin when she married the first husband.
He is a gorgeous guy, I love his legs even so they are Lymphadema ridden isnstead of that way naturally way because of being fat.
Hard to find A ssbhm with huge thigh rolls like the pear shaped women....


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 20, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> His wife seems to be an FFA, her first husband died around 500+ I'm guessing from respiaratory complications. She was quite thin when she married the first husband.
> He is a gorgeous guy, I love his legs even so they are Lymphadema ridden isnstead of that way naturally way because of being fat.
> Hard to find A ssbhm with huge thigh rolls like the pear shaped women....



First time I saw a SSBHM Pear was Yokozuna:eat2:


----------



## StarWitness (Feb 20, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> First time I saw a SSBHM Pear was Yokozuna:eat2:



Gotta love the mystical Asian flutes that start playing for his entrance... totally worth the little stereotype bowing emoticon.

Oh, and he was a total hottie, by the way.


----------



## Melian (Feb 22, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> First time I saw a SSBHM Pear was Yokozuna:eat2:



SQUISH.

:smitten:


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 3, 2010)

escapist said:


> LOL ooooohhhh man Boris, 420 was when I was really into the going out having fun mode. I found them ALLLLLLLLLLL the time! How many you find is very proportional to how often you go out having fun in places they might be. Trust me they are tons out there. Just go out have fun and let them be drawn to you. Oh and as you have probably heard, many true FFA's will be shy and quite so you better not be. Plenty of times I found that I had to be the chatty fun one till the girl could get used to me and start getting chatty and playful herself.
> :happy:



You say "places where they might be"...
How would one find such a place? 

All the clubs in my area are either for Jersey Shore fist-pumping douchebags and the ladies that love them, or they are drag clubs, and as much as I appreciate the attention, I may be a "chub-bear" but it's not my cup of tea.

I don't go out often, but when I do, I get relegated to the back of the dance floor, with the other "undesirable" guys.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 3, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> You say "places where they might be"...
> How would one find such a place?
> 
> All the clubs in my area are either for Jersey Shore fist-pumping douchebags and the ladies that love them, or they are drag clubs, and as much as I appreciate the attention, I may be a "chub-bear" but it's not my cup of tea.
> ...



I would say that clubs in general are probably filled with douches. The kind of people who go to clubs on a regular basis are usually shallow twats anyway (no offense to those on here who frequent clubs... who knows... maybe you've found a good one. And plus, I'm only speaking on what I've heard... after all, I haven't been to a club yet because I want to wait until I turn 21)... so I wouldn't be concerned over not getting attention at a club. 

But either way, it's not like the FFA is a rare thing that you can only find in certain environments. We're all over the place. 
Next time you see a girl staring at you for a little bit longer than appropriate: consider that maybe she's checking you out.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 3, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I would say that clubs in general are probably filled with douches. The kind of people who go to clubs on a regular basis are usually shallow twats anyway (no offense to those on here who frequent clubs... who knows... maybe you've found a good one. And plus, I'm only speaking on what I've heard... after all, I haven't been to a club yet because I want to wait until I turn 21)... so I wouldn't be concerned over not getting attention at a club.
> 
> But either way, it's not like the FFA is a rare thing that you can only find in certain environments. We're all over the place.
> Next time you see a girl staring at you for a little bit longer than appropriate: consider that maybe she's checking you out.


I wish I would have considered that years ago. I wonder how many women I missed out on because I just thought they were staring at me because they were shocked about how big I was.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 3, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> You say "places where they might be"...
> How would one find such a place?
> 
> All the clubs in my area are either for Jersey Shore fist-pumping douchebags and the ladies that love them, or they are drag clubs, and as much as I appreciate the attention, I may be a "chub-bear" but it's not my cup of tea.
> ...



The best place to meet FFA's are grocery stores, resturants, out-door events, fairs....basically where FFA's think they will spy a big person..

Oh I forgot..the best place of all...Dims


----------



## escapist (Mar 3, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> The best place to meet FFA's are grocery stores, resturants, out-door events, fairs....basically where FFA's think they will spy a big person..
> 
> Oh I forgot..the best place of all...Dims



Dammit! I knew she was stalking me!


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 3, 2010)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I wish I would have considered that years ago. I wonder how many women I missed out on because I just thought they were staring at me because they were shocked about how big I was.



Yeah that's what I always think. 
It's never crossed my mind that maybe they like what they see. 
I guess that's cause as I grew up I was being told I was ugly and undesirable any time I turned on the TV or went to school :doh:


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 3, 2010)

escapist said:


> Dammit! I knew she was stalking me!



Especially in the grocery store....muhahaha:eat2:...and you shall never know...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 3, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Yeah that's what I always think.
> It's never crossed my mind that maybe they like what they see.
> I guess that's cause as I grew up I was being told I was ugly and undesirable any time I turned on the TV or went to school :doh:




Hahaha, this just reminds me of a funny story that happened a few days ago. 

I was walking to my car with my father (he works at my college, so sometimes I run into him) and a big guy was walking towards us in the opposite direction... my Dad (who probably thinks all fat people look alike) goes, "He looks like Chris" - right when the guy was next to us. 
(Of course the guy looked nothing like my boyfriend: the only thing similar was his size.)

And so I naturally responded, "Yeah, pretty sexy." 


I said it loud enough.

I kinda hope the guy heard me. 


...But now that I think about it, let me clarify: I hope he heard me *and* realized that I wasn't saying it sarcastically.


----------



## escapist (Mar 3, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Yeah that's what I always think.
> It's never crossed my mind that maybe they like what they see.
> I guess that's cause as I grew up I was being told I was ugly and undesirable any time I turned on the TV or went to school :doh:



I'm pretty sure kids (and adults) can be just mean. Once there was a guy who was bagging on me in front of an attractive woman. Talking about me being fat and whatever else. He really thought that he was the $h1t. The funny thing was the person he was saying it to was far more into me than he knew. The more he said the more she started to hate him. He really thought he was improving his standing with her by laughing at me when all the while he was just proving how uncool he was. So at least we have proof there can be justice in the world in its own quiet way.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 3, 2010)

Mhm, SSBHM. I don't know how I feel about that. One one hand, yeah, pretty (okay, REALLY) sexy, but on the other it's just not very healthy. I KNOW you can do things to improve it, but a high fat content on any person has negative effects. Manuel, well, that's too much. But the belly and moobs are amazing. o_o
So I guess 3 or 4 hundred is ideal, I don't want a guy's weight to be too imposing on his life. 
But hey, if he's beyond that before I meet him, no complaints =D

And yeah, I know we can just go by numbers, it's what he looks like. Tall and large, that's wonderful. Anyone who makes me look petite, in any case.


----------



## escapist (Mar 3, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Mhm, SSBHM. I don't know how I feel about that. One one hand, yeah, pretty (okay, REALLY) sexy, but on the other it's just not very healthy. I KNOW you can do things to improve it, but a high fat content on any person has negative effects. Manuel, well, that's too much. But the belly and moobs are amazing. o_o
> So I guess 3 or 4 hundred is ideal, I don't want a guy's weight to be too imposing on his life.
> But hey, if he's beyond that before I meet him, no complaints =D
> 
> And yeah, I know we can just go by numbers, it's what he looks like. Tall and large, that's wonderful. Anyone who makes me look petite, in any case.



Part of me love's being supper huge, but I'll admit I'm way more functional at the 320-350 lbs range.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, oh, and honourable mention to Israel Kamakawiwo'ole, may he rest peacefully. I was listening to his CD earlier, he has a nice voice. ^^

And well, yes, Escapist, that's just it. As much as a very large guy is appealing, I'd still like to have a life with him. Anyway, to have a day where we can do a lot of stuff without me having to worry if he's uncomfortable or tired. I'd just feel shitty about putting him through this. 

You could always lose a little, I guess.
(Losing weight sounds like blasphemy around here, haha)


----------



## cakeboy (Mar 3, 2010)

We SSBHM's are pretty hard to resist


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 3, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh, oh, and honourable mention to Israel Kamakawiwo'ole, may he rest peacefully. I was listening to his CD earlier, he has a nice voice. ^^
> 
> And well, yes, Escapist, that's just it. As much as a very large guy is appealing, I'd still like to have a life with him. Anyway, to have a day where we can do a lot of stuff without me having to worry if he's uncomfortable or tired. I'd just feel shitty about putting him through this.
> 
> ...


I think each guy is different. I functional very well at my current weight. I don't ever want to not be able to go do things.


----------



## unconventional (Mar 4, 2010)

I definately love SSBHMS! 500-600 lbs is so sexy but i prefer anything over 300


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 4, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> (Of course the guy looked nothing like my boyfriend: the only thing similar was his size.)



Ugh, that's the worst. 
I get told I look like Jorge Garcia all the time even though we look nothing alike. We're both just big boys with long curly brown hair. But our faces are not anything alike.
I wouldn't mind having his job though!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Mar 4, 2010)

escapist said:


> LOL ooooohhhh man Boris, 420 was when I was really into the going out having fun mode. I found them ALLLLLLLLLLL the time! How many you find is very proportional to how often you go out having fun in places they might be. Trust me they are tons out there. Just go out have fun and let them be drawn to you. Oh and as you have probably heard, many true FFA's will be shy and quite so you better not be. Plenty of times I found that I had to be the chatty fun one till the girl could get used to me and start getting chatty and playful herself.
> :happy:



I'm still in the going out a lot mode (what else is a 26 year old student supposed to do? ) and likewise I've mostly found that I have to be the chatty one, but as I think stldpn said, from what I've experienced FFAs simply aren't as common or as open here as they would appear to be in parts of the US. 

As for the weight issue, I'm as high right now as I'd ever want to be. I'm still able to be perfectly active at this weight. Ideally I'd probably drop to the 320-350 range, but I love cake and pizza too much


----------



## escapist (Mar 4, 2010)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> I'm still in the going out a lot mode (what else is a 26 year old student supposed to do? ) and likewise I've mostly found that I have to be the chatty one, but as I think stldpn said, from what I've experienced FFAs simply aren't as common or as open here as they would appear to be in parts of the US.
> 
> As for the weight issue, I'm as high right now as I'd ever want to be. I'm still able to be perfectly active at this weight. Ideally I'd probably drop to the 320-350 range, but I love cake and pizza too much



My health is demanding I return to 320-350 range. Yeah, I wouldn't know about the cultural differences. I just tend to keep in mind, not everybody even knows what an (F)FA is. So those women tend to be the ones that just look at me with wide eyes and go, "I just love big guys", or "You remind me of my ex".


----------



## Zowie (Mar 4, 2010)

"You remind me of my ex"? OF MY EX? Is this the worst way to talk to someone or I may be crazy?

Terrible come-on.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Mar 4, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> "You remind me of my ex"? OF MY EX? Is this the worst way to talk to someone or I may be crazy?
> 
> Terrible come-on.



Yeah, I have to admit I wouldn't be impressed with that as a line. It would be a sign that she likes bigger guys, but perhaps not one I'd want to pursue


----------



## Zowie (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, when her opening line is about an ex, you'll be hearing about him a lot more during the evening. Not exactly attractive, non?


----------



## escapist (Mar 4, 2010)

No, I'm not referring to it as an "Opening Line". Its often something that will come up in conversation, "Oh, I just like big guys. You remind me of my _____". I don't see it as a bad thing at all that someone creates an link from me to someone they had a strong emotional tie to. Bad or good, an emotional responsive link means there is already something there that is felt automatically. This is far from a bad thing in my book.

I've said it before but I got with this this by a SERIOUS Hard Core FFA before I even knew what an FFA was. She used almost that exact sentence, went on about how she loved big guys but would need to fatten me up a little! I just lost 60 lbs and was feeling sexy at 390. I couldn't believe she wanted me to put it back on. 

Its hard to see it as a bad thing when she is already pawing you and trying to get your clothes off lol. Its not like I don't have the ability to say, "well thats nice but your kind of psycho, and needy so...I gotta go, see ya!" when its needed.


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

I am glad to see FFAKAT took the initiative to start this thread and all the other ladies who came out of hiding to voice their approval.

As I have told so many people finding a woman who truly finds a SSBHM attractive is difficult. They are spread out so thinly across the world. Sometimes I feel a guy might have a better chance of getting struck by lightingtwice. 

Now I am NOT talking about the ladies who like a guy with some chub. No, Im talking about the ones who love m huge. 400# and up. I feel this thread has given all us SSBHM a huge ego boost.

While I am no expert on dating, remember guys. While she might look at your massive size and fantasize having her hands all over you. If you want any kind of lasting relationship. The two of you must also have that special spark. You know.when you get that butterfly feeling inside. Just cause she might lust for your body doesnt mean things will be compatible between the two of you. 

Bonus Points: Hygiene is a must. Women love a clean and good smelling man. Wouldnt you want the same?


----------



## escapist (Mar 5, 2010)

SomeFatGuy said:


> I am glad to see FFAKAT took the initiative to start this thread and all the other ladies who came out of hiding to voice their approval.
> 
> *As I have told so many people finding a woman who truly finds a SSBHM attractive is difficult. They are spread out so thinly across the world. Sometimes I feel a guy might have a better chance of getting struck by lightingtwice.*
> 
> ...



There is more hope than you may think. I'm near 500 lbs and to date have had relationships, dated, or met, more than 6 and that is just in the city I currently live in, within the past 4 years. Not to mention for the last 1 year I've been living with one. I have hard time believing I just have "all the luck" or I'd hit the jackpot in the casino's more often.

My experience tells me that its a combo of a few learnable factors:

*Be Networking* - When friends and family know what you like, they will often help you find it.
*Be Fun* - An "On Top of the World" state is the place were the magic happens, you say the right things feel the right vibes and go with your gut instincts.
*Be Planing* - Have a plan or a goal. Its hard to feel the energy of someone who just isn't doing anything in life. So have wants dreams and desires. Most people do so often it can become a common ground to connect on, and it shows you have an ambition to grow and be more than you are.
*Be Caring (of yourself & others)* - If you don't care about your body others will find it hard to do the same. For those of us who are SSBHM, a 10-20 minute walk every day can go a LONG way to making have a better life. Putting on a show is just uncool, so when you truly care others can feel it. Giving a damn is just more sexy that some people realize. 
*Be Daring* - Be willing to try things that scared you or take a chance on things that held you back in the past. This can be anything, a job, an activity, talking to someone you think is VERY attractive, or even going in for a kiss when you feel it might be the right time. If you don't take a chance you have a bigger chance of never getting what you really want. Feeling a risk level really just tells you the payoff could be AMAZING if you make it.
*Be Free* - Free yourself and be who you really are, and who you really want to be. Often when you can do this for yourself you also can do it for others. You will appreciate her more for loving you as you are, and you will probably feel the same when she is free and chooses to do the same.

Huh, first time I wrote it all down like that. Hope it helps. I imagine the list is actually pretty universal, guy's, girls, BHM, SSBHM, it would probably all work the same. In every first time acquaintance, or relationship, those were factors that put things together or took them apart. I'm sure I'm missing some things, but I think as a basic guide its a pretty good place to start.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 6, 2010)

Silly question. 
When do men graduate from regular BHM to SSBHM? 

All this talk has made me looking at BHMs like little cubby guys now. D:


----------



## Joe944 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm bigger than most guys I see but I don't think I'm a SSBHM, so I'm not sure really.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Silly question.
> When do men graduate from regular BHM to SSBHM?
> 
> All this talk has made me looking at BHMs like little cubby guys now. D:



yeah there's always been a significant debate about what is average, what is thick, what is BHM and what constitutes super size. And I think a lot of it depends on who you ask. I've seen guys who were maybe 40lbs overweight slip in calling themselves BHM. I've also seen people in these forums defining ssbhm as guys over 500lbs. I think there is a sort of lack of normal ideas of proportion here though. So I prefer to let people define themselves based on where they think they are.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Silly question.
> When do men graduate from regular BHM to SSBHM?
> 
> All this talk has made me looking at BHMs like little cubby guys now. D:



I read somewhere that's it's 350lbs+
But I think it's really just something you identify with, if you think you're SS then you're SS.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 6, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I read somewhere that's it's 350lbs+
> But I think it's really just something you identify with, if you're SS then you're SS.



See maybe that's my issue. I hung out around the 350lb mark for over 5 years. I've gained 20 or so pounds in the last year and I really don't feel that much bigger, nor did I ever seriously consider myself super size.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 6, 2010)

I guess, yes, it could be a matter or personal opinion. Because weight alone is not the sole factor, you still have height and bone structure. Someone could come up with a BMI-type index, haha. 
Either way, it's only a label. A guy is a guy is a guy, SS or no.


----------



## FFAKAT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Thanks for the compliment.... I will again say SSBHM is 500++lb and up. Cause there is a world of difference between 500+lbs and below. True men aren't sexy till there 500+lbs. My ideal guy would be 700-800 or even more REALISTICALLY!!! :bow:


SomeFatGuy said:


> I am glad to see FFAKAT took the initiative to start this thread and all the other ladies who came out of hiding to voice their approval.
> 
> As I have told so many people finding a woman who truly finds a SSBHM attractive is difficult. They are spread out so thinly across the world. Sometimes I feel a guy might have a better chance of getting struck by lightingtwice.
> 
> Now I am NOT talking about the ladies who like a guy with some chub. No, Im talking about the ones who love m huge. 400# and up. I feel this thread has given all us SSBHM a huge ego boost.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 8, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> True men aren't sexy till there 500+lbs. My ideal guy would be 700-800 or even more REALISTICALLY!!! :bow:



Idk, I mean I understand that that body type is what you're attracted to, but there are some inherent problems that come with with being that large. Mobility and losing the basic ability to function... wouldn't having to nurse that person day in and say out be a turn off?

I mean I really appreciate what you're saying seeing as how I'm probably about to cross the 500 mark if I haven't already, so to know that I'm still attractive to some people is very nice to know, I'm just curious.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 8, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> Cause there is a world of difference between 500+lbs and below. *True men aren't sexy till there 500+lbs.* My ideal guy would be 700-800 or even more REALISTICALLY!!! :bow:



I know I've been really nit-pickey lately, but I just can't let this go. True men aren't sexy till there 500+ lbs? Really? You couldn't just say that men over 500 lbs are your preference? I doubt that you did it on purpose, but way to disregard men that are under the 500 mark, and the people that like <500 men. 

On a fat acceptance site.


----------



## escapist (Mar 8, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> I know I've been really nit-pickey lately, but I just can't let this go. True men aren't sexy till there 500+ lbs? Really? You couldn't just say that men over 500 lbs are your preference? I doubt that you did it on purpose, but way to disregard men that are under the 500 mark, and the people that like <500 men.
> 
> On a fat acceptance site.



Its ok, we can be nit picky back as long as we don't make fun of you, how you post, or what you think. If I remember reading correctly comments and disparaging remarks like that can be considered a violation of your terms of use, or CoC (or just plain out board rules) and perhaps even a bannable offence if it continued to be considered harassment even resulting in a Perma-Ban.

Therefor I will only speak on fact. This is not a Fat Acceptance Site!

As per Conrad the Owner and Host of this site here is what Dims is:

From the above URL:



> Initially, Dimensions was created as a special interest group for men who preferred fat partners. But almost since the beginning Dimensions has been a forum for both fat people and those who find them attractive. For FAs, Dimensions is a place where they can talk and learn about their preference, and find forums, fictions, pictures, advice and plenty more. For fat people, it's a place where they can learn about their admirers and see the beauty and attractiveness in their bodies.





> So that's what Dimensions is and has always been, *a size-positive place for FAs and the people they admire* . Nothing more and nothing less.



Perhaps its best to keep post like this in PM? Or perhaps just accepting that others see things differently is perfectly normal and ok. Perhaps before we can accept the size of others, we need to learn to just respect the perspectives of others. I don't know, but perhaps.

On a personal note to *FFAKAT*, I think its great you know what you like and found a place you can voice those thoughts and feelings without fear of attack or reprisal. Few men can hit the lofty goal of 700 lbs but I know some out there are trying. I've personally enjoyed the 500 lbs mark, but it is time for some of it to go. Perhaps later in life I will return to such a heft. I'd apologize for those who were critical of your post and your SUPER-DUPER-SIZED preference but I find it doubtful they cared about your feelings or they might have made the choice to privately message you rather than splatter their criticism on the public walls of the internet.


----------



## escapist (Mar 8, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Idk, I mean I understand that that body type is what you're attracted to, but there are some inherent problems that come with with being that large. Mobility and losing the basic ability to function... *wouldn't having to nurse that person day in and say out be a turn off?*
> 
> I mean I really appreciate what you're saying seeing as how I'm probably about to cross the 500 mark if I haven't already, so to know that I'm still attractive to some people is very nice to know, I'm just curious.



Yes and no my friend. I know FFA's who really enjoy taking care of a HUGE BHM. I for one certainly enjoy being loved, scrubbed, and bathed by one.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 8, 2010)

Interesting. Not my cup of tea, but I can dig it.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 8, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Idk, I mean I understand that that body type is what you're attracted to, but there are some inherent problems that come with with being that large. Mobility and losing the basic ability to function... wouldn't having to nurse that person day in and say out be a turn off?
> 
> I mean I really appreciate what you're saying seeing as how I'm probably about to cross the 500 mark if I haven't already, so to know that I'm still attractive to some people is very nice to know, I'm just curious.



One need only venture over to the story section and look around to realize that some fas have fantasies that are way beyond most big people's limits.The fact that scatology is even a factor is a big clue as to how far some people want to go. 

The more you read the more you may recognize the parallels between feederism and other BDSM treatments. For consenting and fully informed adults, it's purely discretionary. But just like BDSM, it's not a bad idea to think about your limits and discuss them with a prospective partner.

Plus and this is probably just the paranoid part of my personality. It's my understanding that people can fall out of love for a multitude of reasons, but I can think of one bbw-fa couple here at dims who are no longer together supposedly because he was unwilling to care for her and support her after she gained weight at his behest and began to struggle with immobility and diabetes.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 8, 2010)

escapist said:


> Its ok, we can be nit picky back as long as we don't make fun of you, how you post, or what you think. If I remember reading correctly comments and disparaging remarks like that can be considered a violation of your terms of use, or CoC (or just plain out board rules) and perhaps even a bannable offence if it continued to be considered harassment even resulting in a Perma-Ban.
> 
> Therefor I will only speak on fact. This is not a Fat Acceptance Site!
> 
> ...




So then what do you define as size-positive?

And I NEVER said she couldn't like guys over 500 pounds. I would never dictate that someone couldn't have preferences (or even deal-breakers). It's her life, I respect that. We all have preferences. 

But there is a huge difference between "I prefer men over 500 pounds" or even "I exclusively date men over 500 pounds" and saying "True men aren't sexy till they're 500+ pounds." A HUGE difference.


----------



## escapist (Mar 8, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> So then what do you define as size-positive?
> 
> And I NEVER said she couldn't like guys over 500 pounds. I would never dictate that someone couldn't have preferences (or even deal-breakers). It's her life, I respect that. We all have preferences.
> 
> But there is a huge difference between "I prefer men over 500 pounds" or even "I exclusively date men over 500 pounds" and saying "True men aren't sexy till they're 500+ pounds." A HUGE difference.



Dude, if she doesn't feel men are sexy men till they reach 500 lbs, thats how she feels. Who are you to tell her what she should think or feel? So what if men under 500 lbs hold no value for her. I don't think she meant anything bad in expressing what turns her on. Not everyone fits in the "I love that" box. I didn't hear her say, I hate guys under 500 lbs. and they are less than human. That would be the opposite of size-positive. I think your confusing her arousal factor of feeling and identifying only guys over 500 lbs are very masculine and sexy to her. It was not an attack on all guys being under 500 lbs as no to not being real men, only that for her they are just not sexy.

I feel the same way about some women with certain features. They just aren't sexy to me. It doesn't mean they are any-less of a woman, nor does it mean they aren't sexy for others. Just me personally.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 8, 2010)

escapist said:


> Dude, if she doesn't feel men are sexy men till they reach 500 lbs, thats how she feels. Who are you to tell her what she should think or feel? So what if men under 500 lbs hold no value for her. I don't think she meant anything bad in expressing what turns her on. Not everyone fits in the "I love that" box. I didn't hear her say, I hate guys under 500 lbs. and they are less than human. That would be the opposite of size-positive. I think your confusing her arousal factor of feeling and identifying only guys over 500 lbs are very masculine to her. It was not an attack on all guys being under 500 lbs as no to not being real men, only that for her they are just not sexy.
> 
> I feel the same way about some women with certain features. They just aren't sexy to me. It doesn't mean they are any-less of a woman, nor does it mean they aren't sexy for others. Just me personally.



Again, I'm not saying that she can't only like guys over 500 pounds. I'm not saying that she has to like lighter guys. I'M NOT SAYING that it's a problem her liking a specific group of guys: I seriously have no issue with her only liking guys over 500 pounds.

I'm saying that the wording could have been better. It comes off as only men over 500 pounds are sexy. Period. In a general sense. And I know that she didn't mean it like that (so you can go ahead and bypass saying that I just didn't understand her post), but we should be avoiding these kinds of statements. Because really, in a world where "women aren't sexy unless they're thin" or "men aren't sexy unless they have abs," can we at least avoid blanket statements on this forum?


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Mar 8, 2010)

misskaribabyy said:


> I am so only attracted to ssbhm's ..the problem is that here in upstate ny, they are very hard to find...so if i find someone close im willing to help them gain



I was just in your neck of the woods a week ago! I would have given up my healthier living for the week to have you hang out and feed me! lol


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 8, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Again, I'm not saying that she can't only like guys over 500 pounds. I'm not saying that she has to like lighter guys. I'M NOT SAYING that it's a problem her liking a specific group of guys: I seriously have no issue with her only liking guys over 500 pounds.
> 
> I'm saying that the wording could have been better. It comes off as only men over 500 pounds are sexy. Period. In a general sense. And I know that she didn't mean it like that (so you can go ahead and bypass saying that I just didn't understand her post), but we should be avoiding these kinds of statements. Because really, in a world where "women aren't sexy unless they're thin" or "men aren't sexy unless they have abs," can we at least avoid blanket statements on this forum?



If the blanket statement refers to that persons personal preference, then I see no problem with it. This is a casual forum not a legal form that she has to sign:doh:. So what if you don't like how she words them. You got the point. What I don't get is your point and I'm not sure if You even get why you are so snippy.

You have spoken about your shape and size (not much and you need to mr.)and you know there are those of out there that realllly like it (pear shaped men right?). Not every man has that shape nor could they acheive to have that shape, but they don't get super pissy about chicks lovin your shape...if they do..how do you view them?

I like you but hatery is not attractive. Getting snippy over wording is like treating a waiter with disrespect while on a date and doesn't reflect well on you. However, if you don't give a rip , Please disregard my entire post.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 8, 2010)

For women, supersized is usually defined by clothing availability. You were a BBW is you had to shop at Lane Bryant (usually size 16 and up) and a SSBBW if you were beyond the sizes Lane Bryant carried in its stores and had to go mail order (might be size 26 or 32). This was in the 1980's --things are a little more mixed up now.

For men, you are a BHM if you have to shop the "Big and Tall" section of a normal store, or if you have to shop at a "Big and Tall" shop. To me, you are a SSBHM if you are beyond the "Big and Tall section" and definitely if you are maxing out the big and tall shops.

Personally, for shirts I am getting the largest size you can buy in person, which is 4XLT to 5XLT (24 inch neck size and tall length). But for pants, I can shop JC Penney.


----------



## escapist (Mar 8, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> For women, supersized is usually defined by clothing availability. You were a BBW is you had to shop at Lane Bryant (usually size 16 and up) and a SSBBW if you were beyond the sizes Lane Bryant carried in its stores and had to go mail order (might be size 26 or 32). This was in the 1980's --things are a little more mixed up now.
> 
> For men, you are a BHM if you have to shop the "Big and Tall" section of a normal store, or if you have to shop at a "Big and Tall" shop. To me, you are a SSBHM if you are beyond the "Big and Tall section" and definitely if you are maxing out the big and tall shops.
> 
> Personally, for shirts I am getting the largest size you can buy in person, which is 4XLT to 5XLT (24 inch neck size and tall length). But for pants, I can shop JC Penney.



I'm in the 6x, it is the last size at casual male. I am in the 500's, pretty sure I'm SSBHM. I mean come on...6' Ass do I need to say more?


----------



## Paquito (Mar 8, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> If the blanket statement refers to that persons personal preference, then I see no problem with it. This is a casual forum not a legal form that she has to sign:doh:. So what if you don't like how she words them. You got the point. What I don't get is your point and I'm not sure if You even get why you are so snippy.
> 
> You have spoken about your shape and size (not much and you need to mr.)and you know there are those of out there that realllly like it (pear shaped men right?). Not every man has that shape nor could they acheive to have that shape, but they don't get super pissy about chicks lovin your shape...if they do..how do you view them?
> 
> I like you but hatery is not attractive. Getting snippy over wording is like treating a waiter with disrespect while on a date and doesn't reflect well on you. However, if you don't give a rip , Please disregard my entire post.



I know I keep saying that I'm not mad about her preference, mostly because I want to make it perfectly clear that I have no ill feelings toward FFAKAT. She seems like a great poster and I'm happy to have her here. My first post was a simple "please watch how we phrase things." That's all I wanted to say. I didn't mean any disrespect or hatery. If you (and this is a general "you," not just Chicken Legs) still think that I'm being a dick, then feel free to continue. 

And for the hypothetical situation, I'd be put off if they were pissed just because someone liked me for my shape. But if said admirer said that only my shape was the attractive one in the world, then I'd completely understand why they would be pissed.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 8, 2010)

And to attempt getting back on track with some of the recent posts, I think SSBHM is relative and probably has to do with frame, height, and body fat percentage than just a number. What's super-sized for some isn't super-sized for others. Like what would be SSBHM status for 5'5'-5'6" me isn't going to be SSBHM status for someone like Escapist.


----------



## escapist (Mar 8, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> And to attempt getting back on track with some of the recent posts, I think SSBHM is relative and probably has to do with frame, height, and body fat percentage than just a number. What's super-sized for some isn't super-sized for others. Like what would be SSBHM status for 5'5'-5'6" me isn't going to be SSBHM status for someone like Escapist.



Totally true, for me 300 lbs is just a little bit chunky.


----------



## FFAKAT (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW..I didn't know that my personal preference would start a debate...
I'm not good at using the quote thing, since I would have to quote a few people in one message...so I will give my overview opinion
1. My current BF is 450lbs..he is sexy and attractive. BUT I am a Feeder and my ideal man would be well over 500lbs++. The BF has gained 75lbs already and has abdominal hernias so I'm not sure if he'll ever have the dreambody I want. But he keeps packing on the lbs, I'm not sure inetionally or just cause he can't change his eating habits. I am human and have sugessted him getting the Lap Band..cause of his health problems. I thought I would never suggest that to a man..ever.....but he does have health problems related to hernias/hernia repair surgeries/ and complications due to the use of surgical mesh beign placed in his abdomen(I have a post in the health forum, describing this problem totally for reference.)
2. Just my preference that I think men are better looking at 500+lbs..To me 500+ is the ideal weight range and shape and size I desire and am most attracted to. Other girls had brad pitt, My first celeb. crush at 13 was Robert Earl Hughes(use to be biggest man ever). I would enjoy taking care of a 700+ lb man....I accepted the whole scope of Feederism and extreme obesity a long time ago as what turn me on...the whole package.

Rember these are my opinions and other users are entitled to there opinions..I respect that and respect mine please too. :doh: Like I said I'm a Feeder into SSBHM's/extreme weight gain and all that comes with it:bow:


----------



## stldpn (Mar 8, 2010)

FFAKAT said:


> WOW..I didn't know that my personal preference would start a debate...
> I'm not good at using the quote thing, since I would have to quote a few people in one message...so I will give my overview opinion
> 1. My current BF is 450lbs..he is sexy and attractive. BUT I am a Feeder and my ideal man would be well over 500lbs++. The BF has gained 75lbs already and has abdominal hernias so I'm not sure if he'll ever have the dreambody I want. But he keeps packing on the lbs, I'm not sure inetionally or just cause he can't change his eating habits. I am human and have sugessted him getting the Lap Band..cause of his health problems. I thought I would never suggest that to a man..ever.....but he does have health problems related to hernias/hernia repair surgeries/ and complications due to the use of surgical mesh beign placed in his abdomen(I have a post in the health forum, describing this problem totally for reference.)
> 2. Just my preference that I think men are better looking at 500+lbs..To me 500+ is the ideal weight range and shape and size I desire and am most attracted to. Other girls had brad pitt, My first celeb. crush at 13 was Robert Earl Hughes(use to be biggest man ever). I would enjoy taking care of a 700+ lb man....I accepted the whole scope of Feederism and extreme obesity a long time ago as what turn me on...the whole package.
> ...



I'll just add this little bit. I don't pretend to know FFAKAT by any stretch of the imagination. But, I can remember chatting with her in a yahoo group almost five years ago mostly because she struck me even then as a very sweet very good looking young lady. I will admit though, until now, I was never fully aware of her interest in 700+ men. I think, well... I know... that it sort of shocked me, but I do know that the bottom line is she never had any intention of hurting anyone's feelings by voicing her opinion.


----------



## FFAKAT (Oct 16, 2010)

"please watch how we phrase things." That's all I wanted to say. 

Freedom of sppech


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

Seriously? It's been seven months. Move on.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## BigWheels (Jun 20, 2013)

Reviving this thread.

I know it's been a while, but I'm over the 400 mark now & I'm not sure how someone with the mobility problems of this size (or larger) goes about finding that someone special. 

Are there chat groups or something? A little help will go a long way...

And is it weird I like cold fried chicken & coffee in the morning?:eat2::eat2:


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh wow, never noticed this thread before! I guess that I don't really count as I like guys of any size but I do like the really big guys as well! 

My partner is over 400lbs and was around 450 when I met him, though his mobility is fine, thankfully. Me and him met on an art website of all places though so I suppose my advice would just be to talk to people who have similar hobbies to you. 

...is the coffee cold? As a vegetarian I'm not sure about the chicken. Don't you omnivore types eat cold sliced chicken sometimes or chicken in pieces? So I guess it might work...?


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 20, 2013)

BigWheels said:


> Reviving this thread.
> 
> I know it's been a while, but I'm over the 400 mark now & I'm not sure how someone with the mobility problems of this size (or larger) goes about finding that someone special.
> 
> ...



What kind of mobility problems are you having? I was having issues with my knees, and I managed to alleviate that pretty significantly by getting custom foot soles for my shoes as well as wearing one of those knee compression wrap things sometimes when I know I will be walking more than usual.

I was having issues with my lower back, so I started doing some light stretches that really helped as well as conscientiously working on my posture. For quite a while I forced myself to remember to stand flat on my feet, back straight, etc and that really really helped. I have the fat guy waddle going on, and because of that when I walked I would find myself leaning backwards as I walked to help support it and also keep the lower part of my belly from hitting my legs, but that ends up being pretty killer on the back. 

Lastly, we also started doing light exercises that would help me strengthen up my lower back muscles - low impact stuff. It made it a lot easier for us to keep doing things without worrying about having to stop and rest and whatnot and really doesnt require all that much effort


----------



## hbighappy (Jun 21, 2013)

I am ssbhm but I carry my weight well I am pretty tall at 6 feet 4 inches I have no mobility issues thank goodness Im about 600 lbs never put my weight on here been shy about it but hey it is what is I am currently losing weight and want to lose more


----------



## tankyguy (Jun 21, 2013)

Regarding mobility:

I find I go through a lot of sneakers. In about 6 months the support in the sole just gets compressed and it's like walking on a piece of thin cardboard. I usually buy a size up an double up on gel inserts in prolong their life before I have to toss them.

Walks don't tire me in the cardiovascular sense, but I get real burning in my shins/swollen ankles and a bit of lower back pain after about 0.5 km
The 'fat guy waddle' also doesn't help because it's putting extra stress on your joins and you're walking in a way the body wasn't designed to. IMO, the extra weight you're pulling aside, restricted range of motion is what the real killer is when walking.

When I can swim, I opt for that. 100% support, zero stress on joints and moving through water provides its own resistance for a big guy.



loopytheone said:


> Me and him met on an art website of all places though so I suppose my advice would just be to talk to people who have similar hobbies to you.



That site wouldn't happen to be deviantart, would it? Never thought of meeting anyone through it or even putting a picture of myself on there.

As a side note, there's quite a bit of BBW art on there. Even a bit of BHM.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 22, 2013)

tankyguy said:


> Regarding mobility:
> 
> I find I go through a lot of sneakers. In about 6 months the support in the sole just gets compressed and it's like walking on a piece of thin cardboard. I usually buy a size up an double up on gel inserts in prolong their life before I have to toss them.
> 
> ...



It might be the amount of time you spend walking in them as well. I know when I was uni I walked so much that I went through trainers like they were going out of fashion and I was only about 150lbs at the time. What quality of trainers do you buy? Because I found that the more expensive trainers lasted me a year instead of a few weeks. 

Do you get a burning pain in the muscles in the front of your shins by any chance and sometimes get pulled muscles there after walking? Because I have always had that problem and I think it comes from the way you hold your feet when you walk rather than anything else. I have found that if you make a conscious effort to move your feet more at the ankles so that they aren't stiff bent slightly upwards as you put your foot down then that helps. 

Oddly enough, swimming really hurts my joints! So if you are a bigger person with hypermobile joints or have joints with movement rather than weight bearing problems you have to be careful with that too.




tankyguy said:


> That site wouldn't happen to be deviantart, would it? Never thought of meeting anyone through it or even putting a picture of myself on there.
> 
> As a side note, there's quite a bit of BBW art on there. Even a bit of BHM.



Yes actually it was! Good guessing! My partner never put a picture of himself on there either, the first time I ever saw him was when we spoke on webcam. I never had any inclination towards having romantic interactions with anyone, at all, anywhere, never mind on deviantART but he rather swept me off my feet I suppose! We just spoke about each others art at first. 

Yes, there is a lot of BBW art on there and there is actually a lot of BHM art too if you know where to look. You can find both in my gallery, for instant! </shameless plug>


----------



## tankyguy (Jun 22, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> What quality of trainers do you buy? Because I found that the more expensive trainers lasted me a year instead of a few weeks.



These are New Balance 622's. I have no idea if they are quality or not.



> Do you get a burning pain in the muscles in the front of your shins by any chance and sometimes get pulled muscles there after walking? Because I have always had that problem and I think it comes from the way you hold your feet when you walk rather than anything else.



Yeah, I think you're on the money. People have always told me I have a "flat footed" step. When most people take a step, their heel goes down first, then the ball of their foot, then their toes. I've always had a tendency to go right to the ball of my foot. You can see it because that's always where the bottom of my sneaker treads get scuffed down first.

Oddly enough, I never walked anywhere when I was a kid; I ran all the time, which you think would be odd for a fat kid. I was also like 3rd in my class for the 60m dash in gym class against kids who were rail-thin compared to me.




> You can find both in my gallery, for instant! </shameless plug>



Well, I can't because I don't know your gallery name and it doesn't appear to be in your profile! 
[Never mind! Brain fart. I just tried your forum name]


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 22, 2013)

tankyguy said:


> Yeah, I think you're on the money. People have always told me I have a "flat footed" step. When most people take a step, their heel goes down first, then the ball of their foot, then their toes. I've always had a tendency to go right to the ball of my foot. You can see it because that's always where the bottom of my sneaker treads get scuffed down first.
> 
> Oddly enough, I never walked anywhere when I was a kid; I ran all the time, which you think would be odd for a fat kid. I was also like 3rd in my class for the 60m dash in gym class against kids who were rail-thin compared to me.



Hmm, I had never thought about that before but now that you mention it I go down on the ball of my foot first too and that is wear my trainers wear. Oooh, I never noticed that before, we are awesome! I used to be a very good runner as a kid as well and I was always a bit bigger as a kid. Then again, being heavier only makes much of difference over a long distance and more muscle mass means faster sprinting at first so it makes sense that bigger people would make good sprinters to a certain extent. ^^



tankyguy said:


> Well, I can't because I don't know your gallery name and it doesn't appear to be in your profile!
> [Never mind! Brain fart. I just tried your forum name]



Ah, sorry about that! That is my account on there, but my main deviantART account is smile-flight rather than that one. You can see some dorky pictures of me I uploaded there as well!


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2013)

New Balance is a good brand of shoes, in general. Sounds like both of you are 'toe strikers' I think that is what they call it in runner-speak). If you go to a good store they'll actually watch you walk (and/or look at the wear pattern on your shoes) and can help line you up with shoes that suit your gait best. Of course those stores mostly cater to runners and you may or may not get staff who will take an interest in the issues of a bigger person (although I've had pretty good luck, and I'm clearly no runner)

Having said that, if you are heavy and walk a lot, yah you'll go through shoes faster than the average person, no doubt. Key is getting there when they aren't too busy--often the best staff hate being bored, so will be happy to go help anyone.


----------



## Jabbauk (Jun 24, 2013)

I find Asics gel trainers are really comfy and last well, plus they have some that give support for the athletic build like mine


----------



## BigWheels (Jul 8, 2013)

LOL...I ended up creating a sub-thread in this thread... 

Damn I'm good.

I do have to agree on NB shoes. Love them. I need to get another pair. I generally wear lace up boots (more for ankle support).:happy:


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 8, 2013)

I've got a new pair of reeboks! I find boots that lace up the ankle actually hurt my ankles rather than help support them for reason, I guess I am just weird?


----------



## Tad (Jul 8, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> I've got a new pair of reeboks! I find boots that lace up the ankle actually hurt my ankles rather than help support them for reason, I guess I am just weird?



Not really. Shoe/boot makers design their wares around certain, common, fits. They aren't all the same, but they do tend to be similar (what they consider to be roughly 'the most common foot'). If you differ in some ways, you might have any number of fit issues. If you are lucky you'll eventually find a brand that fits you better than others, but that isn't always consistent (Saucony running shoes aren't as wide in the toe box as they used to be, for instance  ). Best suggestion is that if you find something really comfy, buy two pairs. You'll eventually have to shop again, but at least it won't be for twice as long!

(Most shoes are too narrow for me on the outside of the toes, many give me a pressure point half way up the outside, many won't hold my heel properly, and many hurt me across the tendons that run up the front of the ankle).

With the boots hurting your ankle, in particular, one thing to try is lacing them up to only one eye shy of the top. No promises, but sometimes for me that works.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 8, 2013)

Tad said:


> Not really. Shoe/boot makers design their wares around certain, common, fits. They aren't all the same, but they do tend to be similar (what they consider to be roughly 'the most common foot'). If you differ in some ways, you might have any number of fit issues. If you are lucky you'll eventually find a brand that fits you better than others, but that isn't always consistent (Saucony running shoes aren't as wide in the toe box as they used to be, for instance  ). Best suggestion is that if you find something really comfy, buy two pairs. You'll eventually have to shop again, but at least it won't be for twice as long!
> 
> (Most shoes are too narrow for me on the outside of the toes, many give me a pressure point half way up the outside, many won't hold my heel properly, and many hurt me across the tendons that run up the front of the ankle).
> 
> With the boots hurting your ankle, in particular, one thing to try is lacing them up to only one eye shy of the top. No promises, but sometimes for me that works.



I hadn't really considered that but you are, as usual, quite correct! :happy: For instance, I know that Adidas and Puma trainers are narrower than Reebok or Nike. I have found that Reeboks work well for me but I haven't found any high lacing boots/shoes that suit me yet. Apart from my New Rocks and they are too heavy to walk around in! I have settled for having two pairs of trainers, some more expensive Reeboks for moving long distances and doing sports in and some cheap trainers for walking the dogs. Sadly the cheap trainers are too small and my toes hit the end of them but whatever!


----------



## Tad (Jul 8, 2013)

I find the available styles over here vary wildly from year to year, but you may have more luck in the UK....Doc Martens makes some wide width styles that I've found really comfortable, and while they are heavy they are great for walking (it is what they were invented for).


----------



## Tiffany08 (Mar 3, 2014)

I 'm with you 100% ffakat! I myself love ssbhm that's only what i'm looking to chat with!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 3, 2014)

Tiffany08 said:


> I 'm with you 100% ffakat! I myself love ssbhm that's only what i'm looking to chat with!!



sooooo...you won't talk to me?


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 5, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> sooooo...you won't talk to me?



She'll cave eventually as we all do....... if she hasn't already.

----------------
As I'm taking a quick break and it's been a while since I've said anything particularly FFA-related, I felt like dropping my two cents in here.....

My answer is mainly -- no, not SSBHMs only. 

Although, in high school I did have a great fondness for a guy that was very mildly chubby. All-over softness is my weakness, and he certainly did have a bit of that, plus a smallish belly. Something has shifted slightly in my attractions though. Today I would inevitably will there to be....a little more substance to the chubbiness?

I don't go around estimating what guys actually weigh though. I find it's irrelevant to my level of attraction, and I'm bad at it.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 5, 2014)

I have no idea on how its decided if one is ssbhm or bhm. I'm a short are, so I look real big, but in truth I'm about 330lbs. I'm interested actually where I wild be in the scale.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 5, 2014)

biglynch said:


> I have no idea on how its decided if one is ssbhm or bhm. I'm a short are, so I look real big, but in truth I'm about 330lbs. I'm interested actually where I wild be in the scale.



Curious FFA perv here, how tall are you? Because my partner is about 5'6 and I always imagine you being about that height.


----------



## agouderia (Mar 5, 2014)

biglynch said:


> I have no idea on how its decided if one is ssbhm or bhm. I'm a short are, so I look real big, but in truth I'm about 330lbs. I'm interested actually where I wild be in the scale.



It's actually easier to come up with a more standard categorization between BHM and SSBHM using the metric scale (.... not all those out-dated, imprecise, really screwed up Anglo-measurements like stone, pounds in ounces, feet, etc.)

In metric it goes like this:
height in centimetres = weight in kilogram = definitely SSBHM
1,80 m = 180 cm = 180 kg


I've also heard - mainly for women though - that twice the old 'normal' weight would put you into super-size territory .... calculated like this:

height in centimeters - 100 = normal weight x 2
180 cm - 100 = 80 kg x 2 = 160 kg 

But imo this depends on stature and build whether this applies.


For those who want to start calculating:
1 kg = 2.2 imperial pounds
1 inch = 2.54 centimeters


*****************
disclaimer: This information is sponsored by 'Metric Only' - advocating common sense in measurements world wide....


----------



## biglynch (Mar 5, 2014)

5'6 indeedy maybe a hair under

"always imagin you" noted. :


----------



## djudex (Mar 5, 2014)

agouderia said:


> It's actually easier to come up with a more standard categorization between BHM and SSBHM using the metric scale (.... not all those out-dated, imprecise, really screwed up Anglo-measurements like stone, pounds in ounces, feet, etc.)
> 
> In metric it goes like this:
> height in centimetres = weight in kilogram = definitely SSBHM
> ...



Either formula puts me in the glory range :bounce:


----------



## biglynch (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok did the math, and the results put me as 10 kg short. So if I carry a bag of shopping then I can switch between both. Man I'm so awesome.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 9, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Ok did the math, and the results put me as 10 kg short. So if I carry a bag of shopping then I can switch between both. Man I'm so awesome.



...you have 22lbs bags of shopping?! What are you buying?!


----------



## biglynch (Mar 9, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> ...you have 22lbs bags of shopping?! What are you buying?!


5kg of rice and 5kg of potatoes... It was a panic buy.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 9, 2014)

biglynch said:


> 5kg of rice and 5kg of potatoes... It was a panic buy.



I'll bring over 5kgs of pizza and 5kgs of cake and we can carbo load! :eat2:


----------



## biglynch (Mar 9, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I'll bring over 5kgs of pizza and 5kgs of cake and we can carbo load! :eat2:



Sounds like a plan, got to go trade the rice for beer... I always need beer.


----------



## Heavy Cat (Apr 7, 2014)

I like that! Not many women willing to go for guys my size. But as they say the bigger they come ... !!!


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Ok did the math, and the results put me as 10 kg short. So if I carry a bag of shopping then I can switch between both. Man I'm so awesome.



idk about the shopping bag; when the zombies come you'll want both hands free to do your sweet ninja moves.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 7, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> idk about the shopping bag; when the zombies come you'll want both hands free to do your sweet ninja moves.



If the zombies come, I am screwed. Fat people are the first to go.


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> If the zombies come, I am screwed. Fat people are the first to go.



they'll want appetizers first. 

my plan is to play music and sing to lull the zombies into a sleepy trance, like orpheus in hades (or the enchanted harp and the three-headed dog in harry potter).


----------



## biglynch (Apr 7, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> they'll want appetizers first.
> 
> my plan is to play music and sing to lull the zombies into a sleepy trance, like orpheus in hades (or the enchanted harp and the three-headed dog in harry potter).



Things didn't work out well for Orpheus tho I thought. Or am I wrong. You try singing I'll try a chain saw, first one to become a zombie buys the drinks.


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Things didn't work out well for Orpheus tho I thought. Or am I wrong.



it depends! pretty sure in the original story Eurydice stays trapped in hades. but in the opera by von Gluck, the character of Love intervenes at just the right moment and announces that the gods have been so moved by their love that they're granting them safe passage back to earth even though he broke the rules and looked at her.  (whew that was a run-on sentence.  )



> You try singing I'll try a chain saw, first one to become a zombie buys the drinks.



maybe we should drink *before* taking on the zombie horde. or ply them with potent beverages and korean karaoke and they'll forget all about devouring us.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 7, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> it depends pretty sure in the original story Eurydice stays trapped in hades. but in the opera by von Gluck, the character of Love intervenes at just the right moment and announces that the gods have been so moved by their love that they're granting them safe passage back to earth even though he broke the rules and looked at her.  (whew that was a run-on sentence.  )
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we should drink *before* taking on the zombie horde. or ply them with potent beverages and korean karaoke and they'll forget all about devouring us.



Orpheus got everyone else messed up though, Right. I don't remember to good. 
We shall drink indeedy. Maybe they will be happy with tofu, and leave peacefully.


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 7, 2014)

vegan zombies!  brilliant. ok, this has all the makings of a great zombie action-comedy film. we'll star in it and release it on youtube and make our fortunes.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 7, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> vegan zombies!  brilliant. ok, this has all the makings of a great zombie action-comedy film. we'll star in it and release it on youtube and make our fortunes.



Dead Vegan 

B movie classic!

I'm so in.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Dead Vegan



Have you considered making this a documentary?


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Dead Vegan
> 
> B movie classic!
> 
> I'm so in.



ok but neither of us die, and the last scene is us making out on an empty NYC street in a warm summer rainstorm while zombies stumble out of the city munching their tofurkey dogs.

also there will be a zombie drag show scene in there somewhere.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 7, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> ok but neither of us die, and the last scene is us making out on an empty NYC street in a warm summer rainstorm while zombies stumble out of the city munching their tofurkey dogs.



As you are the creative director, do as you see fit for the benefit of the film. As long as I don't have to eat any tofu.


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> As long as I don't have to eat any tofu.



i would never do that to you.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 7, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> i would never do that to you.



I'm liking your style more and more.


----------



## GettingFatter1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Question for those girls into ssbhms only!
Are you all willing to be with a somewhat small guy whose planning on being a ssbhm?


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 5, 2014)

GettingFatter1 said:


> Question for those girls into ssbhms only!
> Are you all willing to be with a somewhat small guy whose planning on being a ssbhm?



No. And to be honest, I don't think most people would. 

That is like asking a girl who only likes tall men if she would be willing to date somebody who is short but planning on getting taller or a girl who likes tans if she would be willing to go out with somebody who had pale skin but was planning on getting tanner. 

I don't think I have explained this very well exactly. There are a lot of people out there who 'want' to be SSBHM from what I have seen but have no intention of actually doing it. Men like that are a pound a dozen. Also, you just aren't attractive right now to people who like SSBHM. I like big men, not small men. I am sure there are plenty of female feeders and what not that would love you. But I am not interested in 'making my own' BHM. I'll just have to settle for all the gorgeous bigger guys already here, what a shame! :wubu:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 5, 2014)

Isn't there a feeder/feedee section of this forum?


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 5, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Isn't there a feeder/feedee section of this forum?



No, there isn't as far as I know, but their is the weight gain subsection of the weight board and I guess that counts.


----------



## Anjula (Jun 10, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> No. And to be honest, I don't think most people would.
> 
> That is like asking a girl who only likes tall men if she would be willing to date somebody who is short but planning on getting taller or a girl who likes tans if she would be willing to go out with somebody who had pale skin but was planning on getting tanner.
> 
> I don't think I have explained this very well exactly. There are a lot of people out there who 'want' to be SSBHM from what I have seen but have no intention of actually doing it. Men like that are a pound a dozen. Also, you just aren't attractive right now to people who like SSBHM. I like big men, not small men. I am sure there are plenty of female feeders and what not that would love you. But I am not interested in 'making my own' BHM. I'll just have to settle for all the gorgeous bigger guys already here, what a shame! :wubu:




this is so very well said and so very truth :bow:


----------



## biglynch (Jun 10, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> No. And to be honest, I don't think most people would.
> 
> That is like asking a girl who only likes tall men if she would be willing to date somebody who is short but planning on getting taller or a girl who likes tans if she would be willing to go out with somebody who had pale skin but was planning on getting tanner.
> 
> I don't think I have explained this very well exactly. There are a lot of people out there who 'want' to be SSBHM from what I have seen but have no intention of actually doing it. Men like that are a pound a dozen. Also, you just aren't attractive right now to people who like SSBHM. I like big men, not small men. I am sure there are plenty of female feeders and what not that would love you. But I am not interested in 'making my own' BHM. I'll just have to settle for all the gorgeous bigger guys already here, what a shame! :wubu:





Anjula said:


> this is so very well said and so very truth :bow:



And its a very crowded market here on the upper level.


----------



## KingBuu (Jun 12, 2014)

What is considered a SSBHM?


----------



## Tad (Jun 12, 2014)

KingBuu said:


> What is considered a SSBHM?



There is no hard, general, definition. I guess it is a bit like asking "when do you consider someone to be tall?" There is no question that some people are, but where you put the line between "is" and "isn't" is pretty subjective.

I think most people would agree 500 pounds, I suspect that at 300 pounds most around here would not consider the guy a SSBHM (maybe unless he was rather short?). In between......depends on height, build, who is looking at him and what mood they are in, the phase of the moon and whether the person with the number one song on the billboard charts is left-handed or not. OK, maybe not that last one...


----------



## KingBuu (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification, I wasn't really sure.


----------

